# Aug/Sept 2005 2WW ~ Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home and updated list........good luck everyone 

Cinderella 1 Aug 
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug 
scrappy 3 Aug 
Claire L 6 Aug
herbaltea 7 Aug 
Daisyschainging 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug 
Tracy C 8 Aug 
datai 8 Aug 
bbmonster 10 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug 
alicat 10 Aug 
ellie7 10 Aug 
Feely 10 Aug
charlie1 11 Aug 
Alvie 13 Aug
karense 13 Aug 
Anne_7 14 Aug 
Ishack 14 Aug 
karenschoices 14 Aug 
flamingo 15 Aug 
Redlocks 15 Aug 
marsel 15 Aug 
racy-tracy 15 Aug 
babysmile 17 Aug 
nuala 17 Aug 
kty 17 Aug 
lisa n 17 Aug 
9bluebell 17 Aug 
Lisa9 17 Aug 
vict 17 Aug 
ginny 18 Aug 
Edith 18 Aug
berrygirl 20 Aug
helen71 21 Aug 
snagglepat 21 Aug 
charley 22 Aug 
69chick 22 Aug 
Claireabelle 22 Aug
pops 22 Aug
selinaggs 22 Aug 
jih
Carol250 24 Aug 
sandee2002 24 Aug
pearly paula 24 Aug 
BethB 24 Aug
Tiggs 24 Aug 
wonky 25 Aug IUI 
Pootle 25 Aug Clo 
Megan10 25 Aug ICSI 
gill0268 26 Aug IVF
bendybird 26 Aug Clo 
bubs 26 Aug ICSI 
kittycrazy 26 Aug IVF 
Ellie L 26 Aug ICSI 
Pups 27 Aug IVF 
bluechirpy 27 Aug OI 
ruddles 28 Aug IVF 
Littlechicklet 29 Aug ICSI
clary 29 Aug ICSI
Hoping4baby 29 Aug
Feistyblue 29 Aug ICSI 
DonnaDC 30 Aug ICSI
PGDMandy 30 Aug IVF
lilly2k3 30 Aug IVF
thornsey 31 Aug FET
KatB 1 Sep IVF
juliebulie 1 Sep FET
Noo 1 Sep ICSI
mancgal_664 2 Sep IVF
Blu 3 Sep ICSI
Lilac123 3 Sep IVF
me!!! FET
sunrise 5 Sep FET
Mairi 6 Sep ICSI
Tigger2 6 Sep IVF
yanni 7 Sep ICSI
CLARETTC 8 Sep IVF
MoOjUiCe 8 Sep ICSI
viviennef 9 Sep IUI
ALEX4708 9 Sep IVF
Zebra OI



Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tiggs and Carol......hugs to you both and huge luck for the future 

Suz ~ absolutely everything crossed for you.....can't believe what you're going through,

Welcome Pootle....loads of luck to you hun 

Gina ~ congratulations.......fab, fab news for you and DP. Bet you are both overjoyed.....Yey!

Good luck everyone testing in the next few days,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

I had a BFN today, Will have third attempt in November 

Good luck to everyone waiting to test

Paula x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Paula.......thats bad news, i'm sorry hun. Loads of luck for November......hope i'll be posting a BFP for you,

Look after yourself,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Carol250 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hospital confirmed   .  Totally gutted.

I am going to stay offline for a few days to rwecharge my batteries.  Will be back on in a few days once I am ready.

Carol


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Paula & Carol 

So very sorry to hear you news    

Take care

Love GailXXXXXX


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Carol and Paula,
So sorry to see both your posts. This really is cruel. Take care of yourselves and DHs.

We are due to test tomorrow, dreading it!

love MeganXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Good luck for tommorrow Megan !!   

Love gailXXXX


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

Paula & Carol - so sorry for both of you - take some time out to look after yourselves and partners   

Megan - good luck for tomorrow   

Blu


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Gail and Ali,
Thanks for your messages.
How are you two bearing up? Its son blooming hard isn't it!
Love MeganXXXX


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies, do you mind if i join I had ET this morning and due to test on the 8th sept!! , i am so excited, i hope the 2ww goes quickly    clare


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, can I join you. Had IUI with donor sperm today and due to test 9 Sept. I'm totally dreading this   but I think this forum will be a big help as at least everyone here understands what you're going through.

Viv xx


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Paula and Carol,

Really sorry for the result. Its SO difficult seeing the negative isn't it? I'm dreading my test on the 1st Sept. I'm going to dip the stick and run away and let me husband break the bad news.

Take some time out to eat chocolate and have lots of cuddles with partners before trying again.

Megan, all the very best for your test tomorrow, I shall wait for some good news on this thread!!

Keep positive everyone - it has to work sometime!!


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Hello everyone,
Blu and Liz thanks so much for your words and wishes
JulieBulie thanks for your message,wishing you lots of luck
Paula and CArol so sorry to hear your news
Megan wishing you lots of luck
Clarettc and Viv hope the 2ww flies by

After having 4 days of positive results,our hpt this morning showed a  . We are of course gutted. It was only just sinking in that I was pregnant,and now we have lost our dream. 2nd blood test taken for completeness,but we have gone ahead and booked flights for Friday to Italy,so we can restart our holiday. We are staying in a little hamlet,halfway up a hill. We are pet-sitting and it is our 2nd time. It is the perfect place to hide away and plan your next course of attack.

Take care everyone,with plenty of  's,
                                                                        suz


----------



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi ladies

Not sure how to add myself not very computer literate!! My DH and i have just had our 2nd ICSI attempt and are due to test on the 1st sept ( well dont get result til the 2nd as i have to send my pee off)

So sorry to hear about the bfns but like julie says it has to happen sometime it is just so hard to pick yourself up again. sending you all lots of    

Hoping the rest of us get that exclusive    im keeping everything crossed and trying my best to stay positive even though i dont feel any different at all and im day 8 post transfer!!

Take care everyone

Hope to chat soon

love Jeanette


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Oh Pops, I'm so sorry for you, how awful to build yourself up to thinking the impssible has happened only for it to be taken away. That has got to be worse than just finding a BFN from the start.

Go on holiday and have a great time - in the beautiful Italian Mountains - sounds wonderful! I could just do with a bit of that myself! BIG glass of Chianti!!!!!  

Hi to Vivienne, really hope things work out for you. Using donor is another hard fact to deal with. My heart goes out to you.  

I just wish there was some sure sign of implantation - the blooming hard work has been done with getting the sperm and the egg together in the first place all its got to do is stick!! 

Again, good luck to all those still waiting to test........... and   to those who's time is just not right now.

Julie


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Pops - you have really been throught the mill over the last few days. Enjoy your holiday in Italy - sunshine, wine and pasta...You and dh deserve it.

Paula and Carol - so sorry about your results. Take care of yourselves   .

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow. Four more days to go - still managing o keep away from  ....

Catey x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Pops - so sorry hun - we had a similar experience our first time round - BFP's for 2 days but then bleeding and a BFN. Whilst it feels really cruel to have got so close and then lose everything, the positive is that you know the tx can work.   Take some time out to look after you and DH, Italy sounds great (whereabouts are you going?).

Take care
Blu


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

AF decided to make an early appearance for me so it's the end of this one.

Really upset.

Going to have more treatment ASAP. Gynae is away until the end of next week so we're forced into a break. Seriously thinking of moving onto IVF as this timed intercourse lark has such a low success rate.

Going on holiday in Sept at least that will cheer us up.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Pops, I am so sorry it did not work out after all you have been through. Hope you can take some time out on holiday and feel better on your return.  

Bluechirpy, so sorry for you too..its so hard after all we go through. 

Congrats to Clare, hope those embies are sniggling in tight. 

Welcome to Viv and Noo!

Julie and Ruddles: stay away from the peesticks   we are watching you.

Well we are in shock as today after three years and three ICSIs we got our first ever BFP. Loads of tears and a bit of disbelief. We know its really early days but just for today we are going to enjoy it!

Love and positive thoughts for all,
MeganXXXXX


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

great news Megan ! 

We have had a faint BFP this morning too... so in shock and delight, we hope it stays! 
Will ring clinic when they open for confimation! 

love Wonky


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Congratulations to Megan & Wonky !!!  


Wonderful news

Love GailXXXX


----------



## pearly paula (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations to Megan and Wonky

Take care

Paula x


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wonky,
That's fabulous. Congratulations. Ours is not a really dark line either but a line is a line and its still early days.
Pootle, how about you? Thinking of you.
Love MeganXXX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Well done Megan & Wonky         

Buechirpy - so sorry it hasn't worked for you  

Blu


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

hi 

Congratulations to megan and wonky on your BFP.  look after yourseves.

Carol - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN, you must be devastated.  When the numbnes wears off take time to grieve and regroup.  Your wourld probably feels like it has come to an abrupt halt but you will be strong again it will just take time.
Sending you a big big   
Take care
Lots of love lshack xx


----------



## pops (Jun 27, 2004)

Megan,have posted on other thread,but will say again I am so pleased for you,take care of yourselves.

Wonky,big congratulations too. Hope everything goes well,take it easy.

Juliebulie,thanks for your thoughts. It does feel extra cruel this time. It's strange but we didn't really let ourselves go nuts about the bfp's. A kind of self preservation I guess. Lots of luck for your test day.

Bluechirpy,am so sorry to hear of your arrival of AF. It's such a horrible feeling.  . Have a relaxing holiday.

Blu,thanks for your thoughts. We are going 3 hours south of Naples for 5 days,then further down the coast on the beach for another few days,then to Sicily for 4 days. Still quite down,but sure I will enjoy it. You are right,it is the furthest we have got before which is obviously great. It all just seems a bit cruel at the moment. Wishing you lots of luck.

Catey,thanks for your wishes. Lots of luck for your test date.

Jeanette,hope this awful wait flies by for you,lots of luck.

Woke this morning feeling quite good,then all the emotions of the last 18 days came flooding back. Big cry,but picking myself up again. It's a beautiful day,so going for a long walk with the dogs,before we pack for tomorrow.

 to everyone and may there be many  's,
                                                                                           suz


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Pops - I've been reading your previous posts and just wanted to say I'm gutted for you. It's so cruel that you had that hope for it to fail. I hope your holiday will do you good, take time to relax and have lots of nice wine.

Bluechirpy - so sorry to hear of your result especially after everything you've been through.

Congrats to Megan and Wonky, it gives us all hope.

I hate this 2ww!!

Viv xx


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Megan and Wonky - many congrats to you both. It is the most fantastic news.

Bluechirpy - sorry hun, you must be devastated - enjoy your holiday and try and recharge those batteries.

LOL Catey


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS MEGAN + WONKY!!!!

I even shed a tear for you! you must be absolutly beaming today!! OOOhhh I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel to get that elusive 
It just goes to show that it CAN work! you go girls! Let us know how you get on!!

Good luck everyone one else still waiting to test!

Julie


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi girls

Well it's all over for me at just 7 days past transfer. I started spotting last night and AF is here in her full glory complete with clots. 

Clinic want to test a week today anyway but can't see that there's any hope.

I'm totally devastated as so is ds - he trashed his room and sobbed for ages.

Loads of baby dust to everyone.

Claire xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Claire - so sorry hun,   

Blu


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi ladies

I want to say to all you ladies to keep strong and you are all fantastic and through the ups and downs have kept us all feeling like we can get through this no matter what it throws at us. I have just read through the posts and am feeling very touched and sad for all you ladies with the BFN. I want to give you all a big hug     
I test tomorrow and I am feeling extremely mixed about what the results shall be still have a dull pain at the bottom of my stomach and feeling v. hungry not sure what to make of these signs but am trying to keep positive. 

Best wishes to everyone 

Love Ellie L


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

hello

Af arrived today.  very upset. was sure i was pregnant.

dont really know what else to say.

i cant stop cyring and im just so ****** off.

Bendy.x


----------



## katy-jane (May 9, 2005)

am so sorry Bendy have been thinking about you all day, was in chat room last night when you did first test.
Am gutted for you. There's not much anyone can say to make you feel any better , other than we will be thinking of you, lots of hugs.

Katy-Jane
xxx


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh Bendy hun, I am so sorry.

Big hugs to you sweetheart.  

xx


----------



## Noo (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Bendy

I am so very sorry to hear that. i know nothing can console you but sending you lots of love and    

I hope you feel strong and ready to face the world soon

Take good care of you and dh

Thinking of you

Love jeanette XXX


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Bendy

So very very sorry to hear your news. Be angry, throw things (although maybe not at dh...) and cry and what ever else helps. And remember IT WILL HAPPEN for you. 

Huge hugs   

Catey x


----------



## lshack (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Bendy

Have you done a test, as it is still possible and it isn't -neg until the stick says so.

I hope this is just a minor set back and AF is just trying to fool you.

Sending you a great big  

take care lots of love lshack xx


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

So very sorry Bendy and Claire.  Sending you lots of love - and wish i could take the pain away.

Good luck for tomorrow Ellie.

Love
Donna


----------



## Pups (May 21, 2005)

Hi everyone,

So sorry Pops, Bluechirpy, Bendy and Claire, I am thinking of you. It's such a difficult time.

I am due to test on Saturday, am really nervous, and tempted to do it tomorrow to put myself out of my misery...this has been the hardest week of my life. I was hoping for some sort of 'sign', but nothing other than being extremely bloated (is anyone else?) - so much so that I have had to wear loose, floaty tops at work to hide my fat tum!

Megan and Wonky, huge congratulations to you, that's really fantastic news. You give us hope.

Ellie, loads of luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed

pups x


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Well it looks as though AF is on it way. I've started spotting and as its day 12 after ec its too late for implantation bleeding. Due to go to clinic for blood test on Sunday so am trying to hang in there but its very difficult. 

Catey xx


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Don't give up hope just yet Catey.  Fingers crossed and loads of      .

Pops, good luck for Saturday, wait if you can until then.  I know its so hard, my first two goes I did a home test this time i'm leaving it till i go to clinic for blood test.

I don't feel bloated but keep getting very strange pains in my tummy.  Got a horrible metallic taste today - analysing everything that happens - its driving me mad.  

Chin up to all, we'll get through it, we always do.
Love Donna


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Pops, Bendy, Claire and Bluechirpy,

I really feel for you........ it is soul destroying getting continuous negatives. I am not very hopeful for my test test Thurs and I have on stand by + 1 Large box of Thorntons chocolates AND 1 tub of maltesers AND some GIN!!!! It will only make me feel better for an hour or until I'm sick but its better then wrecking the house!

You tend to read that miracles happen when you are just about to give up trying - never give up hope.

Sending you all much love...............  

Ellie -   for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.
Pups   for Saturday and Ruddles   for Sunday..... 

Lots of   to everyone...

Julie xXx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Bendy - so sorry, hun - take some time out, cry, be angry , then plan your next steps  

Ellie - good luck for testing tomorrow   

Pups - try and wait for Saturday    (not that I've ever lasted to test day  )

Catey - don't give up hope, lots of women get bleeding at this point (sometimes right through the first trimester) - wait for the test results.  

Blu


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi Lizzie can you add me to your list again please had EC on Tuesday et Thursday testing date 9th sept i am sat here thinking here we go again i can handle all the injections, hormones, medication but this has got to be the worst time.
wasn't prepared for ivf i was going down the iui stage again but over stimulated 7 follicles 6 eggs three fertilized two grade 1 4 cells put back so every thing crossed.
Good luck to every one that are testing Aug/sept and hope all your dreams come true.
and hugs for all those with -ves hope we all get there


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Hi there


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

OK - I'm losing it completely now - ignore that last post, pressed the wrong button....

Well it looks as though AF is well on its way. I'm going to phone the clinic to see if it is really worth me going all the way up to London on Sunday for a blood test.

I'm trying to keep positive. This was only our first try and the clinic will have got lots of information as to the best drugs for me etc. I'll give it a few months to let my body recover and then have another go - and next time it will work.

Thanks for you support

Catey xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies think i am going a bit mad. Is today day 2 or 3, i had transfer on wed Anyway i have a bit of milky white discharge today, anyone else had this Had a few cramps this morning too. I am using the tradesmans entrance for the pessaries  in care you all wondered lol.  xx clare


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

Ladies 
DH and I got a BFP yes a BFP I can't believe it my HCG levels were 140 which they said was good.

Well I wonder if anyone could help with telling me how many weeks I would be??

I shall post tomorrow as off out to celebrate.

Love Ellie L


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Ellie

Woooo hooooooooo!

Congratualtions hun!!! Fabulous.










xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone 

Carol ~ so sorry.....hope you are doing ok 

Bluechirpy ~ sorry hun that AF appeared.......loads of luck for future tx,

Bendy ~ ah big hugs too,

Claire ~ really sorry......hope ds is ok, and you and DP of course. Big hugs,

Suz ~ you've probably left already but if you haven't, hope you have a good time......i'm ever so sorry it didn't work out 

So many BFN's.....look after yourselves everyone. Much love xxx

Welcome Clare, Viv, Jeanette ~ welcome to you all. You'll find the list on page one if you haven't already  Loads of luck 

Megan and Wonky ~ huge congratulations to you both.....thats fab news. Have very happy and healthy pgs  

Ellie L ~ any news....ooh, i've just seen!! Congratulations  Not sure how many days after that you tested but you'll be about 4/4.5 weeks......woooohoooo 

Catey ~ i'll keep everything crossed for you.......good luck,

Everyone.....i'm adding tx to the list. I'll apologise already if i get it wrong  Please IM me if i do!

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Ellie 

Just popped on here to check out the 2ww thread and noticed your post, many congratulations on your   bet you feel absolutely fantastic.  As far as I have been told before I think when you test after 2 weeks it makes you 4 weeks pg.

All the best  

Love Cheryl x


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ellie congratulations on your bfp 
                     

Clarettc are you ok any other symptoms just think only day 2/3 we have another 13 days of this 
                                 
enough to drive any one crazy take care
Paula


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi alex ,yes i am abit  , hubby bought me a huge bar of galaxy today, well i cant drink,cant smoke (not that i want to), cant have sex, cant lift, cant eat pinapples/can eat pineapple. Beginning to think theres sod all in life worth enjoying so i am sat here with mouth covered in galaxy  . No doubt i will be a member of Prestwhich mental health services by a week next wednesday, if not before then   . Hope you are doing ok hun, they were fab at care mcr, i was under Mr Atkinson, i bet i will have seen you on some of my appointments in the waiting room. Good luck   xx clare


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ellie - fantastic news - you would be 2 weeks gone at the point of EC, so you are now about 4 weeks, the scan will be at 6 weeks.

Try this site http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

By my reckoning you are exactly 4 weeks today and will be due on 5.5.06!

Congratulations

Blu


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi lizzyb will you please remove me from your list as i have no longer got a viable preg ty i hope to be put back on in the future xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All done Sunny  xxxxx


----------



## Zebra (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls, thot i'd check this thread out as i am on day 5 of 2ww. Don't feel 2 stressed at the minute but i know i'll start 2 get anxious soon. AF usually comes on day 10 so have started 2 count down the days even tho i am tryin my hardest not 2!! 
Zebra x


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Fantastic News Ellie, well done            

Love
Donna


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Clairetcc  - just want to wish you luck hadn't realised you were on your 2ww a 6 cell on day 2 is fantastic news hope they are snuggeling in now for the next 81/2 months   will be keeping everything crossed for you 
love and luck caron xxxxxx

good luck to the rest of you girls on this nightmare 2ww   

ps doesn't Kerry (mancgal) post on this thread


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Caron i have been trying to get in touch with Kerry the only thing i can think of is AOL were having a problem with this site and i asked technical support who told me to use internet explorer but i have also e mailed her wanted to know how she was getting on?


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I said that this time (after May's BFN) I wasn't going to come on here and read/reply to postings as it just makes me sad some days ahd happy other days! But, I just couldn't help it.
I was doing so well - for the first 5 days I didn't but then I thought - well its either implanted now or not so what harm can it do? I love reading everyone's experiences.
I'm currently day 9 post ET and begining to get nervous about my AF. Last time it showed day 12 and came full on the day after I didn't use a pessary after the -ve test (day 14). I haven't had/got any kind of symptoms and just praying that the little   has stuck!!

Your news today EllieL has made ME be in a good mood all day so god knows how you must be feeling!! Take care of you!!!!!

All the good luck in the world to everyone still waiting to test......

Julie


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Julie
I feel exactly the same about this site, last week I decided I wouldn't come on here again as I felt really depressed but then couldn't keep away.

Like you say some days you read such fantastic news and another day it is terrible.  It makes it harder because we all know exactly how the other person is feeling unlike the people around us who try so hard to understand but never ever will.

I'm testing on Tuesday so lets keep our fingers crossed that next week is OUR WEEK

Have a good weekend.
Donna


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Hi Donna,

I think the thing that draws you back here is that you can totally empathise and sympathise with EVERYONE on this site and everyone genuinely wants the positive news for everyone not just ourselves.
It is great to be able to talk so openly about tx and not worry too much that you are boring your 'nearest & dearest' to death about the topic!

Will be thinking about you on Tuesday, unless you are on here before then after testing early!   

Have a great long weekend


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you going to test early or are you going to wait?

I'm going away tomorrow until Monday so my mind will be kept busy rather than sitting indoors getting more anxious.  

I am going to resist the temptation to test before Tuesday - don't know if i'll manage it though!!

Its really frustrating talking to family about what goes on, I find myself having to explain over and over again about what stage i'm at.  It makes you feel like they're not listening and only pretending to be interested, but then again I know how complicated it is for us to understand so nobody else really stands a chance at getting it right.  (third time and still got confused!!) - perhaps that's an age thing?

Anyway, speak to you soon.
Keep Hoping & Dreaming - it will happen.
Donna


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girlies would love to join this thread all though im joining late as ive had no internet since last thursday 
i had ET on friday 19th aug and test date is 2nd september looking forward to speaking to you all 

caron im on here now paula relied 

Kerry x


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi Kerry glad to have you back how was your TX how have did you manage with EC & et good news about your eggs did you get them graded that was the last post i read of yours
still sore but had slight fluid build up before EC so don't know if its slight ohss hoping it goes still got a fat lip from general anaesthetic tube and bruising on my arms?? if thats what they've done on the outside no wonder i am sore on the inside    
take care let us know how your coming on your a week in front of me
hope your dreams come true
Paula


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi ladies 

THANK YOU for all your kind   messages I had to get my hubby to come and have a look he calls you my friends. This is so try you are all friends who REALLY understand. 

Well still can't believe it is a positive. 

juliebulie & DonnaDC- Try not to test early as it doesn't make you feel any better whether it be positive or not you still are on tender hooks until the given test date. I had a very similar experience last ICSI treatment to you juliebulie I woke up on test day and my   came with a vengence. This time it has been all good. So keep POSITIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going to be thinking of you both and everyone else testing over the bank holiday and next week. sending you all              

Love Ellie L


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Morning All.

Does anyone know if you are allowed to go in Jacuzzi's whilst on 2WW  I read someone saying that you should avoid hot baths - any info gratefully received as going away for the weekend.

Thanks for your help.
Donna
xxxxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Donna - I don't know fir definite about jacuzzi's but would probably err on the side of caution and avoid them.
Have a great weekend.
Blu


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks Blu, i'll take your advice.
Donna


----------



## MoOjUiCe (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi all, 

not been on here for a long time since our last failed ICSI. Now on 2WW and it's driving me mad!  
I found this site to give me alot of comfort and support last time so here i am again!!  due to test on 8th september!!
Had 2 grade two embies transferred, one at 4 cell, one at 2.  this is the best news we have had through any cycle so we are all keeping our fingers crossed (and everything else).  Everyone keeps saying 'third time lucky' so let's hope so! good luck to everyone else on 2WW!

As i have read on other posts, keep getting cramps, trying so hard not to think the worst/best  
not going back to work until monday as had EC complications.  so at home pacing till i wear a hole in the carpet!!

Again good luck to all..... 

x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Moojuice - welcome!

I'm on 'third time lucky' with ICSI as well - test 3.9.05. Lets hope we both do it this time   

Blu


----------



## DonnaDC (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Moojuice

I'm on third time lucky  with icsi as well.  Only had 1 egg, couldn't believe it when it fertilised.  So fingers crossed.

Testing on Tuesday and going away for weekend to keep mind off it all.

Does a metallic taste in your mouth mean anything??

Have a great weekend everyone.
Love
Donna


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Paula things are fine hun a week in well 9 days now and feel ok apart from having bigger boobs nothing els a few twinges which clinic reckon was ovarys settling down 

i had grade 1 4 cell and 2 cell put back other 2 didnt make it to freezeing stage but i can egg share again which will be great 

Kerry xx


----------



## Pups (May 21, 2005)

Hello,

OMG - I got a  !! Can't really believe it! We have waited 2 1/2 years for this - it felt like I would never get to see those two lines!
We caved in and tested yesterday afternoon (1 day early) and I was convinced it would be another negative as I had backache and that heavy feeling. But we both nearly fell over when we saw the test. An unbelievable feeling! And we're still in shock.

Going in for a blood test at my clinic tomorrow, and it's still early days, but right now it's enough just to know we CAN get pregnant.

This website has been a godsend these last 2w. Good luck to those yet to test and congratulations Ellie!
Pups x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

pups congratulations on your BFP well done hun 

Kerry x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Pups  Bet you are both feeling fab!!!! Be very happy and healthy hun 

Welcome Zebra, Kerry and Moojuice........much luck to you all   

Have a good bank holiday everyone 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

PUPS!!!!

You tinker   but Who cares!!?!?!? its a BFP!!!!    

SO thrilled for you and DH!!  All the best for a happy & healthy pregnancy! OOOOHhhh I'm so excited for you!! I'm really looking forward to having the first feelings of baby moving inside - it must be weird but magical!

You know, there seems to be more BFP's recently which is great for those of us still to test/

thanks for your support Ellie, I will not test early - I wouldn't physically be able to do it as I'm dreading doing it on the day we are supposed to! I don't want to see that   any sooner than I have to!!

Well,.......... DH shouting for me to help in the garden - we are making our back garden more 'child friendly' in the hope that in the VERY near future we will have a toddler wobbling around!!!   

enjoy the weekend girls..........

Pamper yourself in other ways Donna!... have a lovely wekeend.....

Julie xXx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations Pups & DH     

Best wishes for a happy & healthy pregnancy!

Blu


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi pups    congratulation  
bet you're over the moon

hi Kerry i have had really really sore boobs for two weeks so i cant even read any thing into that!!!
take care
Paula


----------



## Ju-Ju (May 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Lizzy pointed me in your direction as I'm currently on my 2ww....can I join you guys please?

I'm having my first FET after my initial failed ICSI attempt. I had ET on the 19th and am due to test next wednesday (31st).....I'm getting very    but tying really hard to stay positive for a  

Lots of luck and 

       


Love 

Julia x x x


----------



## kittycrazy (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

I also got a BFP yesterday! Really can't believe it, was so sure it wouldn't be so. 

Congrats to Pups & Ellie and best of luck to anyone testing over the weekend.

I too am so delighted to get this far. I think i will only start to get excited when i get 1st scan in couple of weeks.

Thanks to everyone for their support over the last few weeks, even just to read the chat was great, just to find out 
that others had the same concerns as me was so reassuring.

Ashley
x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Pups & Kittycrazy -









I would like to join you! I also just got a . 10 years, 3 m/c - please God let this be our turn.








to everyone on the 2ww. Everything crossed for you

xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Huge Congratulations to ...... all the 

Well done to Kittycrazy,Pups & Pootle Ellie L ............

Wonderful

Love GailXXXXXXX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Congratulations Pootle & Kittycrazy!


----------



## juliebulie (May 20, 2005)

Pootle, and Kittycrazy! CONGRATULATIONS! That is amazing news. 
Pootle, your past experiences have really helped me turn a corner whilst going through IVF. You  and DH have gone through SO much that its made me realise that I have a long way to go before I get my BFP. I was only just telling my DH THIS morning about what you've been through and how that is so much worse than me just getting 1 BFN after just 1 try at IVF!!! I am now actually calm and looking forward to my test on Thursday and if its -ve then that's ok, we just try again. We have only been having treatment 1 year in November - you managed 10 years. I really admire you and just want you to know that I am genuinely in awe of you and am SSSSOOOOOOO pleased that you have a BFP and I pray to God that he will protect your growing baby for the next 8/9 months   Thank you.

Well,.... there seems to be a flurry of BFP's just recently which is lovely to read!!! It does make you be a bit more optimistic. Congratulations to you all.

Send out some BFP vibes to the rest of us waiting to test!

Thanks for everything girls,

Julie xXx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pootle and Ashley........big big Congratulations to you both.

Fab news  

Was just thinking about when i was lucky enough to get my BFP this morning and it's a wonderful time......enjoy every second!!!

There's a thread on the bun boards 'waiting for first scan'......here's the link 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35269.0

Take care......woohoooo, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girlies 
    

to all with a          

hope they the   continue  for us all 

Kerry x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Big congratulations to everyone with a  . It's great to hear some good news and it gives us all hope.

Viv xx


----------



## bubs (Apr 3, 2004)

hi girls,ive been without a computer all week as ours decided to break down. it couldnt have happened at a worse time as i really needed this website during the 2ww.we have just got it up and running again so i can finally tell tell you that i got a   on friday !!.we are very pleased but finding it hard to get excited as we have m/c twice before so you could say we are cautiously optimistic.however our hcg blood reading came back at 308 so secretly im jumping for joy (dont want to tempt fate!) i will start to relax a little if we make it past the 7wk scan.
congratulations to all the others who got positive results and my deepest sympathies to those who didnt. 
talk again soon 
bubs x


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

congratulations to all those with a BFP   dare i say we seem to be on a roll.
hope all those that are still waiting are doing ok
Take Care
Paula


----------



## ruddles (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls

Congrats to all of you with BFP. Its given me some real strength today that it is worth persisting. The clinic conirmed this morning that it is a BFN for me. Time to take a couple of months out to let mind and body recover and have another go in the new year

All the best to those of you testing in the next few days and weeks

LOL  Catey xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Catey, so sorry it hasn't worked this time    Take some time to look after you and your dh, then climb back on the rollercoaster  

Take care
Blu


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Bubs - Huge congratulations hun

Catey - So sorry, big hugs

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35825.0


----------

